# How do you measure a bowl?



## lbb87 (May 23, 2007)

What is the proper way to measure a bowl to see what size it is/how much it holds?

I need to replace a plastic bowl that I use when taking food to family gatherings. I need to make sure that the new bowl can hold the same or a little more than the old bowl. 

I filled the bowl with water to the very top and I got 12 cups of water in it. When I went to the store there were a few bowls that were labled as 12 cup. None of them looked like they could hold 12 cups of anything, they looked more like 6 cups. Maybe it's because they were all rectangular shape and the one I have is actually a bowl.


----------



## Dove (May 23, 2007)

*look for a 3 quart bowl?*


----------



## csalt (May 23, 2007)

Measure the circumference of your old bowl and it's depth and go for something similar. Rectangular is more a container than a bowl?


----------



## YT2095 (May 23, 2007)

looks can be Very deceptive too, in the Lab I have 1 litre sherical flasks and 1 litre gas jars, you`d put a weeks wages on the idea that you could pour in 2 spherical flasks into 1 gas jar (and still have some room left).
but you can`t 

I have no idea how it works either, but I suspect it`s some sort of optical illusion.


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 23, 2007)

[I filled the bowl with water to the very top and I got 12 cups of water in it. When I went to the store there were a few bowls that were labled as 12 cup. None of them looked like they could hold 12 cups of anything, they looked more like 6 cups. Maybe it's because they were all rectangular shape and the one I have is actually a bowl.[/quote]

It sounds as if you are looking at rectangular baking dishes which are indeed 3qt/12C containers. You don't need to be concerned with them since you are looking for a *bowl* that holds 3qt/12C--but they do hold that amount, and that is often used in recipes to denote the dish/pan that should be used to bake something.
YOu have measured yours correctly.


----------



## lbb87 (May 23, 2007)

I just want to clarify something, in case there's some confusion.

The bowl I want to replace is an old Tupperware bowl with a lid (like this one but a bit bigger - http://www.kshs.org/cool/graphics/tupperlg.jpg ).

The only containers with lids that are sold at the local stores are square or rectangular plastic containers, like this one - http://www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/images/product/7h77_sm.jpg 


I have no problems with the square or rectangle ones, they just look much smaller despite being labled as 12 cups/3 quarts.


----------



## Katie H (May 23, 2007)

Question 1, what happened to the bowl you want to replace?

If it's Tupperware and you still have it, you could contact a Tupperware rep and get a replacement at no cost or for very little cost.

Question 2, how much time do you need before you have to have the bowl?

If you have some time, and are inclined to do so, you could find a replacement bowl at a yard/garage/tag/estate sale.  I've gotten some of my best Tupperware pieces at these places.  Plus, you may find another bowl that fits your requirements just as well.


----------



## amber (May 23, 2007)

Like csalt said, circumference and depth.  Is there some reason your bowl has to be the exact size as the one you want to replace? Does it really matter if it is a bit bigger or smaller?


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 24, 2007)

I think you have to trust that the measurement they are giving is correct.


----------



## StirBlue (May 24, 2007)

Your style bowl is pictured here: *Tupperware*


----------



## lbb87 (May 24, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Question 1, what happened to the bowl you want to replace?
> 
> If it's Tupperware and you still have it, you could contact a Tupperware rep and get a replacement at no cost or for very little cost.


The bottom is peeling. The plastic (or whatever it is) is sort of bubbling up and peeling apart. It can still be used, I guess, but I worry about that stuff getting in the food. And no, I do not use it in the microwave or put hot food in it. The bowl has to be about 15-20 years old and is used often in the summer.





			
				amber said:
			
		

> Is there some reason your bowl has to be the exact size as the one you want to replace? Does it really matter if it is a bit bigger or smaller?


The bowl could be a bit bigger (14 cup) but I wouldn't want more than that. I already have two smaller bowls that are probably 10 cup. Then I have a larger one which is probably 16-20 cup. The 12 cup bowl is just the perfect size for some of my salads and desserts. The other bowls are too small or too big. 


I think I'll contact Tupperware and ask them if I can get a replacement. If I can't, maybe they can help me find something similar to what I already have. I was just hoping to get something soon.


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2007)

lbb87 said:
			
		

> I think I'll contact Tupperware and ask them if I can get a replacement. If I can't, maybe they can help me find something similar to what I already have. I was just hoping to get something soon.



This is your best first avenue.  Since you seem to have not used it improperly (microwave, etc.), you should have a good chance of getting it replaced with a "like" piece.  Otherwise, you might want to measure other containers and calculate the volume of them.  Or, at least, the approximate volume, which should be enough for your purposes.

Good luck with contacting Tupperware.  I've always had good luck with them.


----------



## lbb87 (May 24, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Your style bowl is pictured here: *Tupperware*


Thanks! I was at their website earlier but I didn't even see those bowls there. I thought they had discontinued them. My grandparents will also be happy to hear they still exist, they need replacement lids.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 24, 2007)

Bowls are the least efficient use of space, followed by cylinders, and the most efficient is square or rectangular. It's not magic or optical allusion - but as YT2095 pointed out - there are differences that can be deceptive when you just look at them, but can be easily explained by first semester Junior Hi/Middle School Algebra ... remember those old area and volume formulas you swore you would never need to know later in life?  

1 Cup = 14.4375 cubic inches, 12 Cups/3 Quarts = 173.25 cu in. These are givens. Now, to get a 3 Quart capacity in various shaped containers:

Square: 8" W x 8" L x 2.71" H
Rectangle: 9" W x 13" L x 1.5" H
Round: 8" diameter by 3.5" high
Bowl: 8" diameter by 5-6" high (if the bowl was a true hemisphere it would be 8.8" diameter and 4.4 inches high). 

Calculating the volume of a bowl mathematically (without one to measure) is difficult because they are seldom true hemispheres - they generally have flat bottoms and the slop of the sides are not uniform. You did the best thing - measure it by pouring water into it and and recording how much it held.

Generally, regardless of the shape or size, the manufacturer will state the cups/quarts that the container will hold - this is the maximum up to the brim volume. I would just go with the quantity the manufacturer states on the package - or on the item if that is where it is marked.


----------



## jabbur (May 24, 2007)

Does it have to look pretty as well?  I have found Gladware to be wonderful for taking stuff to potlucks and then not worrying if I get my container back.  I use it for taking stuff to folks from church when it's my turn to provide a meal for the homebound.  You might also try Corningware.  They have some pretty glass dishes and bowls that you can cover in plastic wrap or foil to seal the top.


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 24, 2007)

Go to WalMart and look--or Target--or a store similar to these.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2007)

lbb87:

Your photos show plastic food storage containers, not mixing bowls in the traditional sense. Are you looking for a round, bowl-shaped storage container or a round bowl?

What do you use this item for? Transporting or storing already prepared food or for food preparation?


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2007)

ibb87, here's a link to some newer ones that are being sold on eBay:  Tupperware 12-cup bowl.  Perhaps this will help you with your dilemma.


----------



## Corey123 (May 25, 2007)

Usually, when you buy one bowl or a set of bowls, the sizes of them are marked or labeled on them. 

I know. I'm a bowl freak! But yes, those Tupperware bowls are looking very pretty!! I might get some.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 25, 2007)

That's one old a** bowl. LOL.  I remember the puke green ones.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 25, 2007)

Looky here: Useful, large, multi-purpose bowl. | Pyrex Serveware Sculptured 4-1/2-Quart Salad Bowl with Lid


----------



## Corey123 (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, the canister set once came in that color as well. I owned it.

Incidentally, I just bought a set of stoneware bowls that same color!


----------



## lbb87 (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought I would give an update.

I haven't had a chance to contact Tupperware about a replacement bowl. 

When I was in Walmart last week, they had a section with summer stuff in it. There they had a bunch of clear plastic storage containers with lids. The containers were the size I wanted and looked like it too. The lids fit very well unlike some of the name brand ones I looked at. They were cheap at about $2.50 a piece so I got one and I love it. I think I'll go back and get another. And bonus, I got to choose which color lid I wanted - neon pink, neon blue, neon green, or neon orange.


----------

